# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Need some help IDing Asbestos

## rambo123

I recently had an electrician drill 4 downlights in my laundry ceiling and very concerned about dusk floating around my ceiling and wall cavity. 
Ive gotten the material tested and it says its non friable asbestos sheet. However after googling it looks like it could be Low Density Asbestos Fibre Boards (LDB) which contains 70% asbestos and is friable. Can someone please help ID?

----------


## droog

The most accurate ID is a test, which you have.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Two different products, both with asbestos. You've tested one or the other and...blow me down... there's asbestos in it. 
It doesn't matter what we think it is. Best be getting it cleaned up!

----------

